# How can i reset an rca lyra 1101 flash memory (pearl) Mp3



## innuendoman (Sep 4, 2007)

I purchased this back in may of this year.. worked wonderful untl 2 days ago i try to load some mp3s onto it .. It was broken up into 2 drives (f,g) and drive f was corrupted.. Anyone know how to reset these things?

www.rcapearl.com


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

If it doesn't have a reset button on it, try right clicking on one of the drives(G first) and formatting it. Might work, but you will lose everything off it.


----------



## innuendoman (Sep 4, 2007)

ive tried that..unforutnately it always seems to freeze..is there anything i need to press?


----------

